# Dogs reaction to foxes



## sjallen88 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello,

Just a general enquiry about your dogs reaction to foxes. We have been taking Bubba out on walks and he has met a few other dogs, seen hedgehogs,birds, rabbits and has just tried to sniff at most, seen cats and its like they dont exist.

However he saw a fox and went ballistic. He did his first proper bark, was snarling & growling like mad and got into a very aggressive stance. It was the first fox he has seen so I know he hasn't had a bad experience with them. The fox ran off but Bubba really tried to pull after in on his lead.

Just wondered if there was any explanation behind this, as there are lots of foxes around here that are very brave, so dont fancy coming across one on our walks and him legging it after one and either getting hurt by it/catching one when he is older. I remember my parents Dobermann catching one in our garden when we lived in Nottingham and it was not a pleasant sight.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sjallen88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a general enquiry about your dogs reaction to foxes. We have been taking Bubba out on walks and he has met a few other dogs, seen hedgehogs,birds, rabbits and has just tried to sniff at most, seen cats and its like they dont exist.
> 
> ...


Ive got one that comes in the garden and passes through regularly, I have bouts of it for a few days at a time, and then nothing, then its back again. The Dogs go balistic in the night when its about even though they cant see it they automatically sense its out there. I know it comes right up to the house because its left presents by the back door and patio doors. They were down the end of the garden in the corner one side on saturday when it was still light and woundnt come in, until my neighbour that side come out and said it was standing there just looking at her so they knew it was on the other side of the fence.

They even go loopy if they smell a fox scent on a walk. One of mine used to get to a point in the park too and go eally wild and I couldnt figure out why until the park keeper said there was a fox den at the back near where he used to go mad and it was a fox run.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Only one of mine has seen a fox since they have been with me,and that was a fair distance away.

He watched it walk past us at a distance but didn't react.

Both dogs will follow a fox scent though,although they don't make baying noises like they do when they are on a deer scent.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

We quite often see foxes during the day now, more so than in previous years. My lot hate them and go mad following the scent, will chase them if they see them and i've no doubt they would attack a fox given a chance.

However, chasing foxes and deer is a big no no for me so I discourage it as far as possible.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We see foxes a lot - we even have one that walks past the house everyday at 1pm and marks the tree outside.
All 3 of mine if see a fox all three go crazy pulling towards it and trying to chase it.
Most of the foxes around here just sit there and wait for you to pass they seem to know if a dog is on lead or not.
I can also tell if a fox has been by on our evening walks as all 3 of mine go a little crazy when they find the scent of a fox.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> We quite often see foxes during the day now, more so than in previous years. My lot hate them and go mad following the scent, will chase them if they see them and i've no doubt they would attack a fox given a chance.
> 
> However, chasing foxes and deer is a big no no for me so I discourage it as far as possible.


Same here. We literally bumped in to a fox when out on a walk recently. Poor thing had just caught a pigeon, turned a corner & came face to face with Roxy 

They both froze for a second before the fox driopped his dinner & legged it, Roxy followed but lost him pretty quickly & I recalled her. She then tried to steal his pigeon 

Both my dogs would chase them if I allowed it but apart from that incicedent I have always caught them before hand as I do not want them chaisng anything except their balls when out.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

our problem at the moment is the fox that comes and sits just outside our fence and shouts at Angus, who can't resist shouting back usually at between 1 and 3 am. Other than that his reaction is mixed. He chased the one that suddenly shot out of undergrowth right in front of him one day but ignored the one that strolled across the path a couple of meters away.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Foxes are gorgeous! A big one literally ran past us a while back.. I'd suddenly thought to put Horace back on lead and just as I did, the fox zoomed past! Horace, surprisingly just watched.. no other reaction but I imagine it would have been different if he had of been offlead.


----------



## TessNRooRoo (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww foxes are my fave of all wild animals. Tess ends up thinking shes working lurcher ... would defiantly give chase and probably kill given half the chance. Saying that she chases birds and once tried to chase a pidgeon when it didnt take off (injured) she stumbled over it, looked confused and gave it a kiss!!!! RooRoo our staffy dosnt care for anything would chase to have a sniff but no killer instinct in her with any living creature. She gets battered by next doors cats when shes just doing her thing in garden! Tess on the otherhand would without doubt kill kitty


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Ours are weird. They stand and stare, and the fox stares back, and they're just sort of like, "dude", and then they all go their seperate ways :skep:.


----------



## Lemonie17 (Mar 18, 2013)

We get loads of foxes in our garden. Bailey goes mental at them, it's the only time he ever growls and gets defensive


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Ours are weird. They stand and stare, and the fox stares back, and they're just sort of like, "dude", and then they all go their seperate ways :skep:.


Brucie normally tries to chase them.

but, back in harwich there was one huge dog fox that used to appear on bin night. Id see him every thursday, think he lived in some burned out houses across the road from us. he was massive.

The first time we saw him, Brucie went to try and chase him (on lead), and the fox didn't even try and run, but just stopped dead and stared him down properly.

you could just see the moment in Brucie's face when he went 'actually, not going to mess with this guy' and they just sort of mutually nodded at each other. After that him and Brucie would just give each other the 'dude' nod and carry on..


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

As far as the Midget Army are concerned foxes are the enemy and must be exterminated. They are sadly in favour of hunting...
Whenever we get near a fox run in a park/field they all shoot off just in case they can catch one unawares. So far they have only caught one fox (which must of been sick as it was just lying in the open). It ran off into a hedge with a small Chihuahua clamped on its backside!!
Adam strode back out of the hedge all puffed up and jaunty in typical "I da Man!" Chi style!!


----------



## dpm-michael (Oct 24, 2010)

From the picture he's a rottie, I have one too.
I think it's more the animals reaction (running) that sets of the prey drive.
My neighbour used to feed foxes and my dogs got in the routine of trying to burst out the door knowing foxes will be around. 
Rottweilers have a Lowish chance of catching a fox so wouldn't worry but if he does ensure to properly clean his mouth and coat foxes carry all sorts.
Wait till he works out rolling in fox muck to hide his scent. Enjoy


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

A few weeks ago at the park I watched a small dog come trotting towards me. It had lovely pointed ears and was a gorgeous red shade. It was only when it got much closer that I realised it was a fox 

It trotted right past me and down the path before vanishing.

At the time, Dexter was very busy examining a leaf in a nearby bush and so, to my disbelief and relief, he missed the fox entirely. I say 'relief' because he goes BESERK at the mere sight of a cat, horse or any other creature that is alive and moving


----------

